# Extrem leiser & nicht zu teurer und trotzdem guter PC?



## josDesign (26. August 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe mich nun schon einige Zeit nicht mehr beschäftigt mit PCs, da ich im Sommer immer mitn Radl trainieren tue.

Ich möchte mir einen PC zulegen, welcher extrem leise, einer der besten ist, aber eben nicht zu teuer.

Eben Komponenten die zwar noch gut sind, aber schon zum halben Preis zu kafuen sind. (so in die Richtung!)

Gibt es hier vielleicht einen Freak, der weis, was ich für Komponenten einkaufen soll?

Einsatzzweck: Videos schneiden (Adobe Premiere, Boris FX,...), Spiele spielen & MP3s mit BPM Studio für Veranstaltungen

Meine Wunschliste:

Gehäuse [Ich denke an einen Chieftec Tower, mit Schalldämmung]

CPU [Hatte bis jetzt immer AMD. aber denke für Videobearbeitung P4 besser?]

CPU-Kühler [Extrem leiser?]

Motherboard [Bis jetzt immer MSI. Man kann mich aber auch eines besseren belehren]

RAM [1 GB auf alle Fälle. Welche genau?]

Festplatte [2 x 200 GB ?]

Netzteil [irgend ein gutes Silentnetzteil?]

Brenner [Welcher?]

DVD-Rom [Welches?]

Grafikkarte [Radeon oder FX?]

Soundkarte [Welche? Sollte mit BPM Studio 100% kompatibel sein]

Ja also was würdet ihr mir derzeit empfehlen?
HAb keinen blassen Schimmer!


----------



## Grimreaper (26. August 2003)

Der letzte ALDI-PC war extrem leise und sehr gut. Demnächst dürfte wohl wieder einer kommen, der wohl nicht lauter wird. Allerdings musst du den dann vielleicht etwas aufrüsten um deine Spezifikation zu erreichen (z. B. den RAM). Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du günstiger wegkommst als wenn du ihn dir komplett zusammenbaust, aber dann hast du einen leisen, schnellen PC mit Support von Medion.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## josDesign (26. August 2003)

was war denn da für ein Motherboard drinn?

suche eins, bei dem ich dann aber auch noch genug Platz habe für PCI-Karten.

Ich muss ehrlich sagen ich stehs mir nicht so auf die Aldi/Hofer PCs!

Obwohl Sie gut sind.

Naja schau ma halt amal!


----------



## josDesign (26. August 2003)

aber gibts sonst einen der davon etwas versteht bzw. ein Freak ist, der ein Bastler ist? 

bitte danke


----------



## Grimreaper (27. August 2003)

Das Motherboard war von MSI , ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es 3 oder 5 PCI - Steckplätze hatte.

So, da kein anderer antwortet geh ich mal deine Liste durch:
GEHÄUSE: k. A. ist wohl auch nicht sooo wichtig, da du Dämmplatten nachkaufen und einbauen kannst

CPU: P4 wird nicht so heiß, braucht also nicht so einen starken Kühler, dürfte also leiser sein. Empfehlen würde ich eine CPU mit HyperThreading-Technologie, das ist was für die Zukunft. HT Prozessoren gibt es mit 2,4 , 2,8, 3,0 und 3,06 GHz. Musst dir eine aussuchen die am besten in deine Preisklasse passt.

CPU Kühler: Da kann ich dir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen, aber vielleicht gibts da auch was von Zahlmann (die machen lautlose Kühlkörper). Sonst darauf achten, eher einen großen Lüfter zu nehmen, der sich weniger schnell drehen muss.

MOTHERBOARD: MSI ist ok denke ich und passt gut in die Preisklasse. Du solltest das MB aber am besten bei Hardwaretests rausgucken, z. B. von Chip, PC-Welt o. ä.

RAM - Infineon oder Samsung würd ich empfehlen

FESTPLATTE - Maxtor-Platten sind recht leise und bringen gute Leistung

NETZTEIL - k. A. Wie Lüfter -> Schau bei Zahlmann, auch in PC-Zeitschriften wie PC-Welt dürftest du Tests finden

BRENNER - Wenn DVD, dann entweder einen von Pioneer (DVD-A05 ist einer der besten -R Brenner, DVD-A06 für beide Formate schon angekündigt) oder Sony / NEC -R/+R unterstützung.

GRAPHIKKARTE - Die "kleinen" FX überzeugen nicht, daher rate ich dir zu einer Radeon 9600

SOUNDKARTE -  Zur BPM-Studio Kompatibilität kann ich nix sagen, aber mit der Soundblaster Audigy von Creative machst du nix verkehrt. Für den schmaleren Geldbeutel ne Karte von Terratec nehmen.

mfg Grimeaper


----------



## vollpropeller (27. August 2003)

Wieso nur eine Radeon 9600 !? Er möchte auch Spiele spielen - was für welche ist zwar unbekannt - aber wenn man schon so eine Kiste kauft, dann soll an der Grafikkarte nicht gespart werden, eine 9600 wäre eindeutig der Flaschenhals im System. 9800 (pro), Versuchs mal in der Richtung.

bye


----------



## Grimreaper (27. August 2003)

Deswegen:


> Ich möchte mir einen PC zulegen, welcher extrem leise, einer der besten ist, aber eben nicht zu teuer.
> 
> Eben Komponenten die zwar noch gut sind, aber schon zum halben Preis zu kafuen sind. (so in die Richtung!)



Und eine 9600 ist kein Flaschenhals, alle aktuellen Spiele laufen damit bei maximalen Details und 1024x768 flüssig. Eine 9800 (Pro) ist ungleich teurer.

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Paule (2. September 2003)

aber wem reichen 1024*768 ?
also , eine billige gute Grafikkarte würde ich eine radeon 9700 oder 9800 nehmen , die sind im gegensatz zu den pro varianten recht viel billiger , und haben nur einen kleinen taktraten nachteil....oder man nimmt sich eine radeon 9500 und macht nen softmod zu ner 9700 , das wäre die billigste variante .....die meisten karten die ati chips draufhaben sind schon recht leise , aber wenn mans richtig leise haben will , würde ich die neuste zahlmann heatpipe mit lüfter drauf benutzen , die hat, so weit ich weis eine recht gute Kühlleistung , bei sehr sehr wenig Lautstärke..... also eine 9600er würde ich auf keinen Fall nehmen....

Grüße
Paule


----------



## Grimreaper (2. September 2003)

Wer braucht denn bitte mehr zum spielen 

Büroanwendungen schlucken deutlich weniger Leistung, da kann mann selbst mit ner TNT2 1600x1200 Bildpunkte verwenden, aber zum Spielen braucht niemand mehr als 1024*768 auf nem 17-Zoller (außer Hardcore Gamer)...
Das mit 9500 funktioniert auch nur mit jeder zweiten Karte.

mfg Grimreaper

P.S. 
@josDesign
Interessiert dich dieser Thread überhaupt noch?


----------



## Paule (2. September 2003)

also , ich würde mich nicht als hardcore gamer bezeichnen , aber trotzdem würde ich , wenn ich nur mit 1024°768 spielen würde nicht befriedigt werden....
weil , AA und AF sollte man auch noch benutzen , und dann denke ich mal , würde es  mindestens ne radeon 9700 brauchen....vorallem erst , wenn man dann auch noch auf höheren auflösungen spielt.....was man bei nem 17"tft , falls er einen hat schon sollte....


----------

